# Wrong oil for 721 R-C?



## lancerdad34 (Feb 13, 2017)

My Son-in-law gave me a 721 R-C power clear. I changed the oil and without thinking about it put in the same 4 cycle 30 W I use in my Toro lawn mower. Will this be OK to finish out the winter or should I drain it and put in 10w 30?

Thanks,
Brian in MI


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Guess you could by if it's not too cold where you are or when you're using it. Personally I think I'd change it out. Easier to start and better protection across greater temp range.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd change it. 30 won't flow properly at start up when cold/freezing. For the price of one litre, change it.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do not use it. 30w is only for use in ambient temps of 40 deg F and warmer. 5w-30 is what most 4 cycle cold weather engines recommend. You can try the 10w -30. if that is all you have handy and need to use your machine now. It may have trouble staring on very cold days. Synthetic oil will give you the best starting help and over all protection as shown in the chart in the link.

Look at this for more detail.









Basic oil question


I know, through having read the forums, that’s there’s no lack of opinion on which is the ideal motor oil. But here I’d like to keep that aside (as much as possible) and just make sure I’m not breaking a definite rule from my manual. My manual calls for either (“5W-30” or “synthetic 0W-30”...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

*Full Synthetic 5W30* .... get that 30 weight out of it.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Where do you store it? If it's in a heated shed/garage don't worry about it. 

If it gives you peace of mind to change it then change it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

If you do decide to replace the oil remember to keep the unit level when refilling. Don't tip
The unit to make it easier. You risk overfilling.


----------



## lancerdad34 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies! I do keeping in a heated area so maybe that will keep the oil warm enough. The way it is going here in MI I may have to only use it maybe 3 more times tops if that.

Brian in MI


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

I can't get my push mower started if it's colder than 55° if I have 30w in it. Won't roll over fast enough.


----------

